# Soaked or unsoaked?



## mighty quinn (Jan 19, 2013)

Hey guys.  I'm having mixed thoughts on soaking my wood chips versus putting them in straight out of the bag.  To me, the soaked chips just steam until the water is boiled out and then dry until they reach the smoking point.  Is it necessary to soak if there already is a water pan for moisture?  I am using a 30" Master Built electric smoke that is not digital in the temp. setting.  It just seems like it takes a while to actually start producing smoke.  Any thoughts or has anyone modified there smoker to address this?  Thanks guys.


----------



## cliffcarter (Jan 19, 2013)

Do not soak the chips, your observations are correct.


----------



## rollin smoke (Jan 19, 2013)

Maybe you can get a chip tray? Lowes has them. Its a metal box the has holes in the lid that allows the chips to smolder without catching fire.


----------



## mighty quinn (Jan 19, 2013)

My chip tray has a hinged lid to allow air in and smoke out.  The hinge allows about 1/4" opening.  Is it necessary to drill more holes in it?


----------



## handymanstan (Jan 19, 2013)

Back when I used a chip pan I used 50-50 and soaked the chips in a jar of water for at least a week. The dry chips would give me quick smoke and last about a hour then the wet chips would be dryed out and give me another hr.  Never seemed it would work out well though so now I use either the AMNS or chunks and I soak the chunks 50-50 too.

Stan


----------



## smoking b (Jan 19, 2013)

I would not soak your chips either if it was me...


----------



## mighty quinn (Jan 19, 2013)

Thanks for the input.  I'm going to try going without and see how it goes.  Also, I've got some boneless spare ribs going at 225.  Is it safe to assume a temp. of 160 in 3 hours?  There are two racks with four slabs total going right now.


----------



## handymanstan (Jan 19, 2013)

Its never safe to assume temps.  get a thermometer. 

Stan


----------



## mighty quinn (Jan 19, 2013)

No, I know that. I have a thermometer.  I'm trying to plan out the rest of the sides and am wondering a ballpark estimate on time.


----------



## handymanstan (Jan 19, 2013)

AH good safety first.  I have never cooked boneless ribs but baby backs take 4-5 hrs. spares take 5-6 hrs.  hope this helps.

Stan


----------



## s2k9k (Jan 19, 2013)

I never soak my pellets!


----------

